# Unbelievable!



## High Desert Elk

My dad and brother just got back from their hunting trip in New Mexico. They put in and drew for the 2nd hunt in the Valle Vidal unit (Sept 16-22). I was dumb enough to actually think I may need to be available for a work meeting and did not apply with them. I was able to go down last Thurs and hunt with them for the remainder of the hunt. My brother got a non typical 5x4 last Wed and dad got a nice 6x6 Friday morning that I got to watch happen. 

The unbelievable part was the activity level of the elk. I have never experienced anything like that before. 30 to 40 bulls going nuts all moring until about 10, then fire back up again around 2 in the afternoon. And that was just the drainage they were hunting. Totally unbelievable!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Oh no.. You are telling a success story from a hunt from another state!! How dare you!!
Haha!!
That's too cool..


----------



## Springville Shooter

Could the grass be greener???-------SS


----------



## weissfeldt

As hard as it may be to admit it, the grass could most certainly be greener  It's worth taking a few trips - I mean, when you look at figures, there's gotta be lots of great locations if 15 million Americans hunt every year: http://www.statista.com/topics/1161/hunting-und-wildlife-viewing/


----------



## High Desert Elk

NM has been 100% draw on elk for years. Not that I like it neccessarily, but when you do draw, some of the experiences are awesome. You also get to do it more often.


----------

